# [Porno]Dialer - Nachweiss -Surfen



## ichbinsnicht (30. August 2004)

Hy

soeben bin ich mit Schüttelfrost u.Ä. nach Hause gekommen und schon artet es in einer Verleumdnung aus..

Mein (Stief-)Vater behauptet (was definitiv nicht stimmt), das ich auf diversen Pornoseiten (Wahre Liebe , Pornos.de ) war (wie einfallslos) *hust*..

Da er mir die Schuld in die Schuhe schiebt, will ich den Spieß umdrehen.

Kennt ihr ein Programm, welches automatisch registriert (loggt), welche Seite wann angesurft worden ist?

Desweiteren bitte ich um mehr Rat, damit es auf ihn kommt..
Ich habe selber schon gesehen wie er sich Ähnliche Seiten angeguckt hat..

Er behauptet aber, das die Pornoseiten, als Werbung von anderen Seiten daherkommen (das würde aber nicht in der Browserzeile stehen, wo es steht --> ganz oben).

Hope you help

..


----------



## Leola13 (30. August 2004)

Hai,

1. ) Wie wäre es mit einer gütlichen Einigung ? Sonst bist Du bald bei einem Rüstungswettlauf.   und Streß mit dem (Stief-)Vater ist doch wohl auch nicht gut.

2) Wenns denn sein muss. Schau mal hier 

Vielleicht hilft es Dir ja.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ichbinsnicht (30. August 2004)

@leola 13 wie soll man sich denn einigen, wenn man schon von ihm mit Namen bei meiner Mutter angemeldet worden ist, dass ich das wohl war..

hope you help


----------



## Radhad (31. August 2004)

Das ist ein typischer Fall den man so kennenlernt. Da gibts nur eins: immer wenn du gesurft hast, löscht du alle  temporären Dateien und den Verlauf, im IE auf Extras => Internetoptionen. Bevor du surfst, speicherst du die temporären Dateien (zu finden auf der Windows-Partition). Dort liegen Bilder etc. Damit hast du einen Nachweis, dass du das nicht gewesen bist, aber jemand anderes sich so etwas anschaut! PS: vorher kontrollieren, dass die Daten nicht automatisch gelöscht werden. Den verlauf müsste man auch irgendwie speichern können, da gibts auch nen Ordner für! Lass dasaber nicht in einen Kleinkrieg ausarten!


MfG Radhad


----------

